# Delta Waterfowl annual banquet



## justcantstop (Sep 11, 2007)

Delta Waterfowl will be holding it's annual banquet this year on February the 5th at the Davis county events center, about a twenty minute drive from Salt Lake. We will be serving rivet steaks or chicken with dutch oven potatoes, cobbler and salad. We will also be holding a lot of great games and raffles for some amazing prizes. Last year we had a Christensen arms custom built rifle as one of our game packages. A goose package that included a blind, shotgun, fullbody decoys, blind bag, goose flag and some other misc. prizes in that one too. A bow fishing package was another of our games. Typically we have about 7-10 different games along with a TON of raffle gear that we give away. There will be silent and live auctions that will happen that night too. We will also be having special raffles/games that only the youth or only women can participate in also.

This will be another fantastic FAMILY event, as we will not be serving liquor, to keep everyone having a good time without potential problems. We will not be excluding people who drink we just want to keep a good family event staying strong as it has in the years past. If there are people who would like to indulge in adult beverages we just ask they do it discretely in the parking lot.

We have some great early bird specials where if you purchase your tickets ahead of time you get all your money back in general raffle tickets. Our costs are $65 for a couple (early bird-$60 in raffle tickets), $100 for a family (early bird-$100 in raffle tickets) , and $1k for a corporate table, up to 10 people, which includes a guaranteed gun for someone at that table. Those prices include your dinner and a one year membership to Delta Waterfowl and it's quarterly magazine.

Thanks for any and all consideration on this email.
If anyone has any questions please have them call me directly and I will take care of them.

Thanks enormously,
Nolan **** (801-718-4147)
Delta Waterfowl


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl annual anquet*

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/eve ... 2228371669


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl annual anquet*

Are tickets purchased through the delta website?
WC


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Delta Waterfowl annual anquet*

I do not think so, but I could be wrong.

I attended the planning meeting last night. Presently the tickets have not arrived from printer, but should be here in the next couple of days. We are having weeekly planning meeting until the event. The sellers should get tickets at the next one. There will be several folks selling them, I am not sure of how we are located compared to your location? I'm sure more details will we be worked out by next Thursday.

PM me your contact info, and how many you want and I will for sure get you on the list to buy one.

Jimmie


----------



## Duckinator II (Nov 23, 2010)

What time do the activities get started?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Saturday, February 5 · 5:30pm - 9:30pm
Davis County Events Center
151 South 1100 West, Farmington UT

Social starts at 5:30pm and dinner begins at 7:00pm


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone know how to purchase tickets yet?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

We are going to finalize the list of tickets sellers at Thursday night's planning meeting, then we will be posting up the contact info. I don't where you are located but I can make sure you get your tickets , let me know how many you need. Same for anyone else out there who wants tickets.

Drop me a PM or call me
801 (499-9005) 
Jimmie


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Updated information

Great Basin Chapter Annual Water Fowlers Banquet

Saturday, February 5 · 5:30pm - 9:30pm
Davis County Events Center
151 South 1100 West
Farmington, UT

Social starts at 5:30pm and dinner begins at 7:00pm

Ticket costs are $45 for a single (Early Bird package includes $40 in raffle tickets), $ 65 for a couple (Early Bird package includes $60 in raffle tickets) or $100 for a family (Early Bird includes $100 in raffle tickets) which covers your dinner and a one year membership to Delta Waterfowl and its quarterly magazine. Corporate tables are available for $1000, limited to a maximum of 10 guests per table, includes a guaranteed gun for that table. Early Bird packages must be purchased by 29 January. Early bird ticket package purchasers will be entered into a special drawing. Dinner menu will be rib eye steaks or chicken with Dutch oven potatoes, cobbler and salad. 

We will have various games for prize packages along with a TON of gear that we will raffle away, as well as special raffles/games that only youth or women can enter to win. There will also be silent and live auctions. Prize/packages: Goose Hunter’s package, AR-15 predator hunting package, Bow Fishing package, Youth Decoy bowling, Father/Son package, Women’s package, Gun safe drawing and wing span gun raffle.

For tickets please call Troy Thompson (801) 698-6467


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Tickets are available on line as well:

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/events/in ... 69&prov=UT


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Tickets are available on line as well:
> 
> http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/events/in ... 69&prov=UT


Sweet they must have got it working, Troy said they were trying to get it up and running.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Do you have to be present to win the raffle prizes? I have to work that night, but would love to be there.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bird buster said:


> Do you have to be present to win the raffle prizes? I have to work that night, but would love to be there.


To be honest that's a question I never thought of ... I'll ask it at Thrusday's meeting if one of the board members does not answer it before then on here.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bird buster said:


> Do you have to be present to win the raffle prizes? I have to work that night, but would love to be there.


I asked the question and yes you have to be present to win.


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

I was just viewing the Delta website and noticed a family ticket only includes
3. Is this correct I don't know of very many families in utah consisting of 3 people.
So what is the ticket price for a family of 4 to 5 people? I have been to this event
in the past and it was a great time but **** most of us are on a budget.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Mojo for getting back to me. I'd like to donate/buy 4 tickets if someone would be willing to represent me. Just please be honest with my ticket numbers. Thanks, Blake


----------



## bsoutdoors (Nov 18, 2010)

To bad its a christensen arms rifle!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gooseguts said:


> I was just viewing the Delta website and noticed a family ticket only includes
> 3. Is this correct I don't know of very many families in utah consisting of 3 people.
> So what is the ticket price for a family of 4 to 5 people? I have been to this event
> in the past and it was a great time but **** most of us are on a budget.


We understand that $ is tight in these trying times, believe me it was a issue that was and still is of paramount consideration during the planning meetings, we are striving to put together an event that is both affordable for the guests while generating some conservation funds.

I don't want to venture an inaccurate guess on the family ticket question, please call Troy at 801-698-6467, he is the one who would know for sure, and if you decide to attend after talking to him, he can get you set up for that too.

Hope to see you there

Jimmie


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bsoutdoors said:


> To bad its a christensen arms rifle!


There is not going to be a Christensen Arms rifle raffle this year.

However there will be a predator hunting package that includes an AR-15.


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Mojo1,
Thanks for the info I don't mean to be a whinner.
Our family will be there either way it's the only event
I know of that directly effects Utah and kids to boot!
I will give Troy a Buzz...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gooseguts said:


> Mojo1,
> Thanks for the info I don't mean to be a whinner.
> Our family will be there either way it's the only event
> I know of that directly effects Utah and kids to boot!
> I will give Troy a Buzz...


No problem man, Looking foward to seeing you there, in fact look me up in there, I won't be hard to find, I'm going to be the only loud ******* in the place. :mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo, weren't you cruising around with a dead animal pelt and a big machete last year? *Loud ******* with large knife* may be a better description! 
I will be running the wingspan booth again this year, I hope some of you guys will stop by and introduce yourself.
R


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ill be there helping out as well, most likely running around like a chicken with its head cut off. So come find me and introduce yourself. I'll be the ugly guy wearing the Delta Waterfowl shirt. Oh, I better clarify better so you can find me. I'll be the ugly, white guy wearing the Delta Waterfowl shirt. Does that help! :twisted:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I was going to bring my "knife" and pelt with me this year, but the wife said I couldn't donate the pelt back, she likes it on the wall, so maybe just the knife. :lol:


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anybody know if the early bird prices are still good if I purchase my tickets today?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cutoff for the earlybird tickets was 29 Jan


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'll be there but i hope we don't need the printed eticket. the printer broke on me and i didn't save the file, so hopefully i'm not SOL.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

APD said:


> i'll be there but i hope we don't need the printed eticket. the printer broke on me and i didn't save the file, so hopefully i'm not SOL.


No idea about that, I don't know if headquaters provides Troy with a list of online ticket purchasers.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Excellent job last night! It was a really fun night! Thanks to all those that put in all the planning and hard work!


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

I was there with 11 others from Blackhawk, Quite a crowd, (Quite a bit of difference from the Little America D/U) a lot of fun,what a turnout , Loved having my 4 year old niece there with me,you guys rock !!!!!!!! ( I also ran into quite a few of my friends,)


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a nice time too, thank you much for all the hard work.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

Great job guys had a good time ,boys loved it .thank you


----------

